# POSSIBLE EMERGENCY! Broken feathers and vomiting



## Ablepsy (Jun 21, 2009)

Last night, my bird Sophie started screeching and freaking out. I noticed a blood spot, so we took her to the emergency vet afterhours. They looked her over and she had lost/broken a few feathers and was bleeding, but they cauterized the wounds. They gave her a full exam and said she was in good condition, gave us some pain and anti-inflammatory medicine to give to her, but gave her a dose there. It's Meloxicam, she gets .04mg a dose, once a day, but she's only had the preliminary one.
Since then she's been sleepy and a little bit shaky, I figured from the stress and pain. She is walking around a little, and climbed the side of her cage (the vet told us to take everything out so she would relax and not fall). She is not puffed out.
But now she drank a little bit of her water, and vomited it back up. It was kind of a purple color and grainy looking, I guess like her rainbow food in dust form and water.
As I was typing this, she drank more, and vomited again.
Edit: She vomited again after drinking.
Edit2: And again, after drinking, but sneezing a little this time.
Could this be caused by the medicine?
Should I really start to worry? Take her to the vet?
Or just let her rest?

I've never had any health issues with her before, she's about a year and a half old.
Before this incident, she was acting normally.

PLEASE RESPOND QUICKLY!
Thank you.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

What are the names of the meds they give her and what have they given you? If it's rimadyl don't use it.


----------



## Ablepsy (Jun 21, 2009)

Jess said:


> What are the names of the meds they give her and what have they given you? If it's rimadyl don't use it.


I just edited that in, actually. It's Meloxicam, she gets .04mg once a day, she's only had one dose about 6 hours ago.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Okay I know what that is it's metacam. The dose sounds way too high unless it's watered down? I've been told to literally give a bird a drop, I tend to drip a drop on my finger and put it in the birds beak that way as it's almost too small a dose to put in the syringe. it is a potent drug. I think she is reacting to being given a too high dose, whatever you do don't give her anymore.


----------



## Ablepsy (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't know, they just gave us 4 small syringes filled up .04. The next dose is due later tonight.
Should we take her to another vet?
(The emergency one that saw her is closed during the day)


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I just checked my meds bottle from when I had metacam prescribed, it says 1 drop per day for 7 days. It's a shame you can't find out if they gave it neat or mixed it, is there no way of finding out? If they gave it neat they have over dosed her and this is why she is being sick. If there is somewhere else you can take her that is knowledgable it would be a good idea. She might need something to counteract the overdose.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

http://www.animalshelter.org/petmeds/Bone_and_Joint_Supplements/Metacam/22.html


----------



## Ablepsy (Jun 21, 2009)

She's breathing heavy and her head is down.
We're taking her to the vet.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, Ablepsy...I am so sorry to hear about you tiel. I hope she is okay...What a terrifying thing to have to go through. Please keep us posted, what a horrible thought that they may have overdosed her on the meds 
Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Yep keep us posted and keep those syringes of meds as evidence, if it turns is neat metacam they should be reported for malpractice.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_* I think she is reacting to being given a too high dose, whatever you do don't give her anymore.*_
*------------------------------------*

I agree 100% with Jess...she is having a reaction to this med, and you need to stop using it. This can be fatal. You need to contact the vet and let them know what is going on.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I keep checking back for updates but I realised I don't know what part of the world you are in hence don't know what time of day/night it is for you. It just gone 8.30pm here.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Me too Jess...I keep checking for updates too...we care


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

OMG this is such a scary story... Please keep us updated, I hope she is ok!!


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm starting to worry the outcome wasn't good as there's not been any news.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Me too 
I am hoping that no news is good news though.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm hoping that Ablepsy has been so busy with a new treatment and nursing the baby than he/she has not had a chance to update us yet. 

I hope news comes soon.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Me too...I am getting worried, hope to hear something soon.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Has anyone heard anything???


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Nope. I'm assuming the worst.


----------

